

Dear Paul Buchheit, may I officially request playback a la Etherpad in Gmail and Gdocs? - niels_olson

Just want to make sure the request is made, and I didn't see a better way to do it. If I could sell  my karma points back to move this to the top, I would.
======
paul
I left Google almost 3 years ago. Keith is the person you want to bug about
Gmail now: <http://friendfeed.com/keith>

Why would you want keystroke playback in Gmail though? I'd rather have "undo
send", among other things. (yes it's doable, just add a small delay to the
actual delivery -- I usually realize my mistake within a few seconds)

~~~
trapper
Agreed. What practical use is it?

While they are at it, they could do the same with email (delayed send for
certain tags) that you could easily cancel the sending. Also, "did you mean to
cc everyone on your list, this is frowned upon" type prevention :)

------
lacker
Actually I think the more interesting suggestion in your post is being able to
"sell back" karma points to move a submission up.

------
wyday
He doesn't work at google anymore.

~~~
niels_olson
damn. Who does? Forgive my ignorance. I'm a med student in New Orleans. The
Valley is somewhere vaguely near a port city where I had dim sum once.

~~~
nostrademons
This is as good as requesting it. ;-)

The thing is - decisions at Google are all made in a data-driven fashion. So
"this random person I met on the Internet wants us to implement keystroke
playback" doesn't carry much weight. "Someone on Hacker News suggested GMail
and GDocs implement keystroke playback, and then 900 people upvoted it, and
then it got picked up by Reddit and Del.icio.us, and then the NY Times wrote a
story about how it's the next big innovation" would probably be pretty
convincing, though. So if you want it, convince other people it's a good idea,
and convince them to express their support of it. Somebody at Google will see
it eventually.

